# The Great Wall: Erster Trailer des Action-Abenteuers mit Matt Damon



## LucaEberhardt (30. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Great Wall: Erster Trailer des Action-Abenteuers mit Matt Damon* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Great Wall: Erster Trailer des Action-Abenteuers mit Matt Damon


----------



## nuuub (30. Juli 2016)

OMFG...

Was für ein bullshit...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2016)

Damon wirkt in diesem Film total fehl am Platze...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phone (31. Juli 2016)

Ich kann Trailer nicht ausstehen in dem so gut wie nichts gezeigt wird -.-
Nachher wird das noch son Cloverfield Ding


----------

